# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Литовское пиво

## sergei84

Литовское пиво это отдельный разговор. Даю справку – за пивом надо ехать не в Чехию и Германию, а в Литву, ведь Литва это царство хорошего пива, на каждом углу и на любой вкус: здесь оно здоровое, легкое, не действует на голову. По этому поводу в Литве существует даже анекдот: литовец, чех и немец пошли в бар. Немец заказал немецкое пиво, чех - чешское, а литовец и говорит: " Ну раз никто пиво не пьет, то мне Кока-Колу". Многочисленные немецкие и скандинавские туристы стали в последние годы практиковать именно пивной туризм - они вдумчиво и качественно напиваются пенным напитком, благо мест для этого предостаточно. Не раз литовским пивоварам присуждали призовые места на мировых конкурсах пива. В Литве варят множество самых разнообразных сортов пива, но основных – четыре: «Швитурис» производят в Клайпеде с 1784 года, это светлое, очень вкусное пиво. «Утянос» популярно на северо-востоке Литвы, вокруг города Утяна, «Рагутис» и «Калнапилис» в центральной Литве. Отличное пиво выпускает пивзавод «Губерния» в городе Шяуляй. Какое из них лучше? Можно спорить. Я считаю, что это крепкие сорта особого «живого» пива (например, «Шнякучяй»), которое производят в Биржайском районе. Горячо рекомендую попробовать всем истинным ценителям пива! Кроме того, в любом пивном баре Вам предложат около пятнадцати самых разных закусок к пиву – какой-то особый сухой сыр, варёный горох со шкварками, колбаски-гриль, копчёное свиное ушко и хвостик, гренки с чесноком, салат из хлеба, несколько видов рыбы, мясные и рыбные ассорти, причём всё это просто объеденье! Цены – очень божеские: бокал пива в баре – 1-2 доллара, простая аппетитная закуска – и того дешевле. 

Традиции домашнего пивоварения очень сильны в Литве. До сих пор в деревнях крестьяне хранят секреты, передаваемые из поколения в поколение. Каждый пивовар в Литве — знает толк в пиве. Пивоваров часто сравнивают с пекарями хлеба. Как закваску хлеба пекарь не доверит никому, так и пивовар не доверит, подготовку солода. Сколько пивоварен, столько и сортов пива. У пивоваров с давних времен сохранился обычай одалживать друг у друга для приготовления пива дрожжи. Узнав, кто делал пиво в деревне последним, к тому и шли за ними. Но признанные и знатные пивовары так не поступают, а стараются сохранить дрожжи от одной варки до следующей, а бочки для пива вымытые и выветренные, предпочитают не одалживать.

В настоящее время без пива не обходится ни один большой и значительный праздник в Литве, как в деревне, так и в городе. Любители крепких напитков могут сказать, что питье пива — потеря времени. Поэтому для таких любителей в деревнях варят крепкое пиво, от которого языки развязывались быстро. За это такое пиво называли «пивушко-разговорщик». Много интересных историй связано с пивом. Пиво крестьянского приготовления можно купить и сейчас. Оно, как правило, продается в больших трехлитровых бутылках.
Пиво в Литве сегодня

Литовское пиво сегодня — чистое, приятное на вкус, с пеной как у молока. Поэтому пить его — истинное удовольствие. Обычно пиво имеет 2,8-9 % алкоголя. Хмель от выпитого пива проходит быстро. А если вы его перепили, то страдать похмельем не будете. Любители пива оценят пиво, произведенное и крупными пивоваренными заводами такими как: Kalnapilio-Tauro grupe, Svyturys-Utenos alus. Можете испробовать и давно известное в России пиво марки Жигулевское (Zigulinis). Некоторые сорта литовского пива побеждали на состязаниях кубка мира по пиву (Wold beer cup). В 2000 пиво Svyturis Extra удостоено серебряной медали. Это высокая награда пивоварам Литвы.

Можно в Литве попить и домашнего пива. С давних времен славится пиво пивоваров района Литвы — Биржай. А сколько старинных и собственных секретов у каждого местного пивовара! В Литве около сотни производителей, которые на продажу варят пиво домашнего преготовления разных сортов. Этим занимаются, как и небольшие пивозаводы, так и отдельные пивовары. Каждый житель Литвы может сварить пиво и для себя лично, но в соответствии законом крепости не более 9,5 градусов и не для продажи. По прогнозам пивоваров в этом тысячелетии каждый житель Литвы будет выпивать по 64 литра пива, т.е. как средний швед или финн.
Пивные бары

Вильнюс — рай для любителей пива. Гулять по улицам Старого города и не набрести на пивной бар невозможно. Они расположенным недалеко друг от друга, некоторые из них имеют внушительные подвалы. Будьте осторожны, спускаясь в готические подвалы пивных баров, можете набить себе шишку, а выходя из них, смотрите чтобы никто на наступил вам на руку.

В пивных барах Вильнюса вам предложат светлое и темное, с хмелевой горечью и ароматом или солодовым вкусом, крепкое и слабое, разливное, баночное и бутылочное пиво. А также интересная и даже для многих приезжих экзотическая закуска к пиву. Это — известные литовские сыры, жаренный черный и коричневый хлеб с чесноком. Хороши в качестве закуски копченые свиные ушки, свиные вареные ножки, ушки или хвосты, которые подают с гарниром из гороха и под различными соусами. Приезжему советуем заказать поистине королевское блюдо — «Карка» — большое или маленькое. «Карка» — это свиная голень с гарниром из кислой капусты или гороха. Очень соблазнительны с виду и хороши на вкус зажаренные ребрышки. Изумителен рыбный шашлык, иначе говоря, гидрошашлык и вдобавок с раками и креветками.

В пивных барах Вильнюса Вам всегда рады, здесь Вы сможете получить удовольствие от безукоризненного литовского ресторанного сервиса. После их посещения у вас останутся (если останутся) только приятные воспоминания. Попутно вы познакомитесь с вильнюсской готикой, посетив бары и рестораны в подвалах. В этом стиле строились дома горожан средневекового Вильнюса, и многие из которых дошли до наших дней в виде подвальных помещений. 

источники: http://www.europa.km.ru , http://www.vileika.lt

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

